# ABSOPURE bottled water safe for Ps?



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

The title pretty much says it all. I would like to use a five gallon bottle of Absopure drinking water to do my monthly water changes on a 75gal tank. 
BTW, I would also like to start the tank with the bottled water. Anyone think this is trouble?
Anyone doing the same thing?
Thanks!


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

im sure that it cleaner than tap water, but still has additives...that you still have to treat!


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

if you are only planning on doing monthly water changes you might want to invest in some good filtration. if i remember correctly you want your full tank to cycle through the filters at least 10 times per hour (could be less, i read this awhile ago when i was first looking to get a set up going, about 4 months ago). i have a 75g tank and 2 emperor 400 filters.. each one filters 400 gallons per hour. I've only had my piranha for a couple weeks but its not hard to notice that the meaty foods you feed them can foul up the tank. I have been doing weekly water changes of about 10% (some do every two weeks, it varies with different people). Just keep an eye on the tank, you don't want it to get too dirty


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Test your water


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

newtoblackrhoms said:


> im sure that it cleaner than tap water, but still has additives...that you still have to treat!


 exactly.







. If you want to try changing that little of water a month then you might want to look into some type nitrIte/nitrAte resin that will absorb the nitrate since this will build up to harmful levels if you dont change the water often enough.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

I've never heard of Absopure bottled water, but if it's anything like R/O or distilled water, you can NOT use it by itself. Pure water lacks vital minerals and buffering capacity to maintain a stable and healthy environment. You will need to, at least, reconstitute it with some raw dechlorinated tap water or buy commercial buffers that are designed just for this purpose.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

or even easier, find someplace that doesn't have well water and go there and fill up water jugs there.

I know that the chemicals that were added to a well where I used to live would have given fish no opportunity to live, and these were the chemicals that made the water 'safe'


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Thanks a bunch guys! I have used distilled water for salywater set ups for years with no ill effects. But the salt (INSTANT OCEAN) has all the minerals in it. I just never thought of that. DOH!


----------

